# RIP software for Epson 1430 dtg?



## fhobart (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a diy dtg machine based on the Epson 1430. I have had little luck finding RIP software that's semingly compatible. Any boot inthe right direction would be appreciated. I'm hoping to keep this as cheap/free as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Free no, cheap is a relative term - try EKprint from Eukon digital.


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

EKPrint can print to almost every EPSON dtg printer made. It also has a very user-friendly interface.





FIREBIRDken


----------



## castoro (Jan 28, 2014)

FIREBIRDken said:


> EKPrint can print to almost every EPSON dtg printer made. It also has a very user-friendly interface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, I would like to ask a question.
I EkPrint all the drivers for the Epson 1400 and Epson 1900.
With these two printer drivers which I can work?
They are good for other Epson printers?
Thank you....


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

1900 is far better than 1400.


----------



## mirao2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Smalzstein/Boguslaw....do you know what is the price of EKPrint software? Cause I can´t get the price on net....

Thanx for answer...


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends of the printer model EK stands 800 - 1000 $.


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

try acrorip software

i heard 1390 driver support epson 1430 in acrorip software


----------



## fhobart (Dec 17, 2013)

binjoder said:


> try acrorip software
> 
> i heard 1390 driver support epson 1430 in acrorip software


Is there a free trial? Any pointers are appreciated!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Whiterip has an unlimited trail (it;s putting watermark on every image).


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

fhobart said:


> Is there a free trial? Any pointers are appreciated!


send me your email i will send you acrorip full ver. and try it and post you result.


----------



## mirao2 (Jul 5, 2013)

binjoder said:


> send me your email i will send you acrorip full ver. and try it and post you result.



binjoder, is Your Acrorip working under Win7...? I did try Acrorip 7.O.9, but under Win7 in XP compatibility mode didn´t work.Maybe should I run it under original WinXP. I´m finishing DIY DTG printer based on Epson R1800 with belt drive and alluminium frame design, but need some Rip....




Thanks for the answer..


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

do you mean runing application and see interface ? yes
it is 7.0.9 and i am runing it under windows 7 ultimate


but i dont have printer to test it, therefor i need someone who have epson 1430 to test it before i buy printer


----------



## shukiqin (Jun 16, 2014)

hi binjoder, could you sent me the aerorip software? my email address is [email protected]


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi I tested It with epson 1430 artisian and it is working. [email protected] I tried to email it to you but it is 40 MB google mail and yahoo mail reject to complete sending it due to large size. 

any other method ?


----------



## shukiqin (Jun 16, 2014)

binjoder said:


> Hi I tested It with epson 1430 artisian and it is working. [email protected] I tried to email it to you but it is 40 MB google mail and yahoo mail reject to complete sending it due to large size.
> 
> any other method ?


hi binjoder, Thank you so much for your respond. 
the torrent file looks inactive. 
could you create 2 or 3 parts rar files then email to me? or sent it with "gmail", which it allow you to share the large file with me.


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

I sent it already to you .

I need help how to convert epson 1430 to flatbed dtg ?????


I need the plan, I cannot find professional document that instruct in-details and in depth the transforming of epson 1430, and what are the the things that have to be careful not to miss with when doing this DIY transformation. I need support, so in future I can provide another colleagues in this forum my experience and I can develop mentoring videos based on flash Macromedia application that cover all the aspects of DIY flatbed DGT printers 

I have covered little important information : 

never update your firmware of the printer. 
never connect the printer to pc have internet connection 
PE sensor but not fully covered 
CISS tanks that support pigments and other CISS support DYE ink
LED UV Curing

I need really push


----------



## shukiqin (Jun 16, 2014)

binjoder said:


> I sent it already to you .
> 
> I need help how to convert epson 1430 to flatbed dtg ?????
> 
> ...


hi binjoder,

thank you so much for sharing. 
This is my first project for dtg. your information is very helpful for me. thank you again.


----------



## binjoder (Apr 29, 2014)

most welcome .

did you receive on your email acroripi ? if yes at least you replay me with email .


Was it easy to convert your printer to flatbed dtg ?

or did you buy it ready made ? or you are ongoing converting the printer?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i just purchased a dtg flatbed based on 1430 . if im printing on white tshirts only why would i need rip software?? am i missing something. im buying fast 3 dupont inks 6 color c y m k lc lm


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there a RIP offered by this printer manufacturer?

_


----------



## felipefp (May 12, 2014)

hi, the acrorip software works with 1430w? can use 2 channels white and the rip dont need usb dongle? if you will print without white dont need rip.


----------



## napioleta (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi everybody, i am from argentina, and i am making a 1430`s dtg for print dark and light t-shirts, i need the rip sofware, if any could help me i appreciate, thanks


----------



## Sasan (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi all
I also just modified epson 1430 as a flat bed printer. Now I need RIP software to add white colour. After reading some of your comments I tried to download free version of acrorip but without any success. 
Can you pls guide me to the free download link which actualy works.
If you can email the software to me that would be great.
my Gmail :
[email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

This software is not free.


----------



## sorindan (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi binjoder, could you help and sent me the aerorip ? My e-mail address: [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## jayzon (May 5, 2015)

im building my first dtg printer with the epson 1400 and im trying to get a hold of a rip software without watermarks if any one can help me get a copy of a activated rip software id be very grateful my email [email protected]


----------



## jayzon (May 5, 2015)

I have a diy dtg machine based on the Epson 1400 and im trying to get a copy of a 
full ver rip software can anyone help me


----------



## castoro (Jan 28, 2014)

Smalzstein said:


> 1900 is far better than 1400.


Dear, I want to know if the software EKPrint for Epson R1900 is good for Epson R2880? Thank you.


----------



## jayzon (May 5, 2015)

i really dont know i try a different version with the driver for my printer and it didnt work but there is a package for the 1400 and the 1900 if u want to give it a try heres the link 

Download EKPrint_Studio_v3.6.2.rar in Ziddu


----------

